# OpenGL/Nvidia Problem ?! (Absturz beim beenden)

## Hyp

Hi,

Wenn ich irgendwelche OpenGL-Sachen benutze, dann funktionieren diese wunderbar. 

Nur wenn ich das Programm/Spiel beende, dann hängt sich alles auf: Soll  heissen, auf der Tastatur blinken die Rollen und Pause-LEDs und der Pc reagiert auf keine Tastatureingabe mehr und die Maus auch nicht. Dies passiert nicht nur bei einer   Anwendung, sondern immer dann wenn irgendwo OpenGL im Spiel ist. 

Weiss einer von euch Profis Rat ?

Gruß

Hyp

----------

## PuckPoltergeist

 *Hyp wrote:*   

> Weiss einer von euch Profis Rat ?

 

Kein OpenGL mehr benutzen?  :Rolling Eyes: 

Der Kernel sagt bei dir oops, was wohl am Kernelmodul von Nvidia liegt, wenn es jedesmal bei OpenGL (Hardware beschleunigt) auftritt. Hast du das Kernelmodul mal neu gebaut?

----------

## Hyp

 *PuckPoltergeist wrote:*   

> Der Kernel sagt bei dir oops, was wohl am Kernelmodul von Nvidia liegt, wenn es jedesmal bei OpenGL (Hardware beschleunigt) auftritt. Hast du das Kernelmodul mal neu gebaut?

 

Ich versteh deinen ersten Satz nicht: oops=ob's ?

Nein. wieso sollte es nach der Neukompilation (heisst das so?) plötzlich tun?

Gruß

Hyp

----------

## Hyp

Das Seltsame ist ja, dass es (imho) nur an OpenGL bzw. einem Feature von OpenGL liegt und dass es, während ich spiele echt wunderbar funktioniert, also so wie es soll.

Wo finde ich den die Log-Dateien des X-Servers ? (Weil da sollte doch irgendetwas darin zu finden sein, oder?)

Unter /var/log/Xfree86.log.old ?

Gerade fällt mir ein: Stürzt mein ganzer PC ab ? (ich kann ja auch nicht mehr auf Konsole 1 wechseln, was ich doch noch könnte, wenn es "nur" der X-Server wäre)

Wo wären da Log-Dateien zu finden ?

Danke für Hilfe.

Gruß

Hyp

----------

## Hyp

Hmm...

Gerade eben hat sich mein Pc während dem Spiel auf diesselbe Art und Weise aufgehängt, soll heissen, die 2 LEDs auf der Tastatur fingen wieder an zu blinken und nichts ging mehr.

Weiss wirklich niemand was ? (Auch zu meinem vorigen Post)

Gruß

Hyp

----------

## UTgamer

Hallo in /var/log findest du die log-Dateien.

Auf messages (ist das Kernel-Logfile) kannt du als root zugreifen, oops meldungen deuten auf ein fehlerhaftes Kernelmodul hin.

Dann sind dort noch diverse Logdateien unter anderem die für X (bei Xfree zb: XFree86.0.log die jüngste)

Probiere doch nochmal diese Schritte:

emerge nvidia-kernel

emerge nvidia-opengl

emerge opengl-update

vielleicht läuft es ja dann bereits.

----------

## Hyp

Hi,

Erstmal Danke für die Antwort.

Das Package nvidia-opengl gibt es bei mir nicht.

Sorry, dass ich nachfragen muss: Was is oops ? Wo finde ich das ?

Gruß

Hyp

----------

## PuckPoltergeist

 *Hyp wrote:*   

> Sorry, dass ich nachfragen muss: Was is oops ?

 

Oops sagt der Kernel, wenn er eine Fehler bemerkt, den er nicht korrigieren kann und deshalb das System anhält. Er macht sich dann mit den blickenden LEDs auf der Tastatur bemerkbar und schreibt normalerweise noch ein log nach /var/log/ksymoops (sofern das nicht deaktiviert wurde). Du hast dort mit ziemlicher Sicherheit ein Problem mit dem Kernel, und da das immer passiert, wenn du 3D-Hardwarebeschleunigte Anwendungen verläßt, tippe ich auf das Kernelmodul von NVidia. Lösch das mal, und installier nvidia-kernel neu.

----------

## Hyp

Hi,

Danke für deine Antwort.

Habe vorhin nvidia-kernel, nvidia-glx und opengl-update reemerged. Anschliessend opengl-update nvidia aufgeführt. Der Fehler tritt leider immer noch auf (soeben ausprobiert).

In /var/log/messages sehe ich (als Laie) auch keine Hinweise auf einen Fehler.

/var/log/ksymoops existiert leider nicht.

Vielleicht hilft das jemandem: Die Numlocktaste ist bei mir standardmässig aktiviert (also die LED brennt), wenn der PC hängen bleibt, dann geht die NumlockLED aus und die anderen 2 (die davor aus waren) fangen an zu blinken.

Das macht mich langsam echt verrückt.

Gruß

Hyp

----------

## PuckPoltergeist

 *Hyp wrote:*   

> Vielleicht hilft das jemandem: Die Numlocktaste ist bei mir standardmässig aktiviert (also die LED brennt), wenn der PC hängen bleibt, dann geht die NumlockLED aus und die anderen 2 (die davor aus waren) fangen an zu blinken.

 

Damit sagt dir der Kernel oops. Du weißt zwar so was passiert, aber das warum muß noch geklärt werden. Welchen NVidia-Treiber benutzt du?

----------

## Hyp

Hi,

ich habe in meiner XF86Config den Treiber "nv" durch "nvidia" ersetzt. (Davor natürlich emerge nvidia).

Und alles bis auf das eine läuft so wie es soll (=perfekt). 

Entschuldigt, dass ich es so beschreibe, aber ich kenne mich noch nicht so gut damit aus.

Danke,

Gruß

Hyp

----------

## Hyp

Hi,

Habe jetzt /var/log/messages nach dem Begriff Oops/oops durchsucht, er findet ihn nicht. 

Also ich habe keine Ahnung mehr was ich tun kann/soll.

Gruß

Hyp

----------

## PuckPoltergeist

Welche Version des Treibers benutzt du?

----------

## Hyp

Hi,

```
[ebuild   R   ] media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.5336-r4

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.5336-r2
```

Gruß

Hyp

----------

## PuckPoltergeist

Installier mal den aktuellen Treiber (dürfte mit ~ maskiert sein). Vielleicht gibt sich dein Problem damit schon.

----------

## Hyp

Hi,

Das habe ich gestern schon ausprobiert und dann ist mein X-Server gar nicht mehr gestartet.

Gruß

Hyp

----------

## PuckPoltergeist

Was stand da im log von X11?

----------

## Hyp

Hi,

```
(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 16, (--) framebuffer bpp 16

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 565

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NoLogo" "1"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NvAGP" "1"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Use of NVIDIA internal AGP requested

(--) NVIDIA(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xC8000000

(--) NVIDIA(0): MMIO registers at 0xD8000000

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA graphics device!

(EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***

(II) UnloadModule: "nvidia"

(II) UnloadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Unloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found
```

Gruß

Hyp

EDIT: Jetzt habe ich ein bisschen mit den Kerneloptionen herumgespielt und kann jetzt die maskierten nvidia-Treiber benutzen... fragt mich nicht wieso.

----------

## Hyp

hmm mit den neusten Treibern funktioniert es auch nicht.

Soll heissen das im Eingangsthread genannte Problem besteht immer noch.

Gruß

Hyp

----------

## PuckPoltergeist

Also mir gehen da so langsam die Ideen aus.  :Rolling Eyes:   Ich tippe immer noch darauf, daß du ein Problem mit dem Kernel und dem Kernelmodul von NVidia hast. Wo genau das aber liegt, kann ich im Moment auch nicht sagen.

----------

## Jlagreen

Hi,

schalte mal im kernel alle optionen bezüglich graka aus, also in device drivers/character devices/ die agp sowie dri funktionen, sowie alles zum theme framebuffer (vor allem den rivafb), dann reemerge die nvidia treiber, da das nvidia modul keine unterstützung seitens des kernels benötigt und alles selbst macht

----------

## Hyp

Hi,

ich habe jetzt alles was mit framebuffer zu tun hat aus dem kernel herausgeworfen, ebenso die agp sachen.

kernel neukomiliert etc.

aber es funktioniert immer noch nicht...

gruß

hyp

----------

## Hyp

Push

----------

## Hyp

Weiß niemand etwas ?

----------

## PuckPoltergeist

Mal eine ganz blöde Frage, funktioniert das System unter Windows richtig?

----------

## Hyp

Hi,

Also bevor ich Gentoo draufgespielt habe: 

Ja,  hat wunderbar funktioniert.

Gruß

Hyp

----------

## Hyp

Vielleicht sollte ich noch erwähnen welchen Kernel ich benutze: Den 2.4er mit den Gentoo-sources.

Gruß

Hyp

----------

## hoschi

wechsel ruhig auf den 2.6er, der 2.4er ist im vergleich eine schlaftablette/spassbremse

außerdem würde es mich wundern wenn nvidia noch auf den 2.4er rücksicht nehmen würde. 

linux.com hat auch gerade einen test über gentoo veröffentlich, es wurde unter anderem die "schlechte behandlung des 2.6er kernels getadelt", zu recht.

es ist einfach sinnlos den 2.6 als development-sources laufen zu lassen, der 2.4 muss jetzt endlich mal in die "heia"

----------

## Hyp

Hi,

ich hatte schon den 2.6er aber da ging mein Scanner nicht (bzw. ich hab es nicht hinbekommen) und ich brauch den unbedingt.

Gruß

Hyp

----------

## Hyp

So, mittlerweile tut alles unter 2.6.

Jetzt habe ich ein neues Problem

```
SDL Error: X11 driver not configured with OpenGL
```

D.h. ich kann die Programme gar nicht mehr starten, weil Opengl fehlt... habe schon libsdl und xfree neu emerged, hat aber nicht gebracht.

Gruß

Hyp

EDIT: Habe es mittlerweile hinbekommen. 

Jetzt tut (endlich) alles so, wie es soll.

----------

